# What is "Yahoo! Detect"?



## Farmsxprt (May 28, 2011)

My ISP (ComCast) sent an updated version of Norton Security Suite yesterday. This version has a new widget I'd never seen before - a general review of downloads, installs, _etc_. This app says that something called "Yahoo! Detect" was installed on my computer two days ago. I can't find ANYTHING about "Yahoo! Detect" anywhere. Of course, Yahoo fails to respond to my question.
Can anyone here shed some light?
Thanks!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome. Nothing about it on Google. What about contacting Norton about it?

Note: I did read other things about an app that was called something similar. It was Yahoo Detector which could detect if users were online or using an invisible status on Yahoo Messenger. I don't know if it's the same sort of thing.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Most likely it is either a component of Yahoo Messenger, or a utility to notify you if some app wants to change your default search engine from Yahoo. There shouldn't be any problem disabling it through msconfig, and if you don't like the outcome, you can re-enable it.


----------



## Farmsxprt (May 28, 2011)

I appreciate the reply, SG. I don't use YM and MSCONFIG doesn't show it. Maybe Norton just hiccuped; no harm no foul, I guess. Thanks again for taking the time....


----------

